
Show HN: Timelinr – The most fun you've ever had planning - timelinr
Would love feedback on our planning app. Supports both macro and micro planning. Much more to come in the near future (mobile, integrations, etc), but for now, a really fun way to roadmap products, projects, teams, or just your personal goals.<p>Cheers!
======
n2dasun
Your OP links to itself

~~~
jannes
I found this by googling the name:
[https://www.gotimelinr.com/](https://www.gotimelinr.com/)

~~~
timelinr
That's us! Odd the proper link didn't go through. Oh well. =)

